# My first cheese is ready to eat... On a tri tip sandwich!



## worktogthr (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, the two weeks of torture are over and it's time to try my first smoked cheese.  I decided to use restraint and only try one variety today (Reserved Sharp Cheddar) otherwise id end up eating a pound of cheese as a snack.  So here's the cheese and a tri tip I smoked a few nights ago.  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014






Gave them both a ride on the slicer until I had this:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014






Then the sandwich construction began...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014






And lunch is served:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Dec 6, 2014






The cheese came out great!  Really made a great sandwich with the sliced cold tri tip!  I am officially hooked on smoked cheese!  I have about ten pounds of cheese in my basement fridge and it might all get smoked! thanks for looking.


----------



## wade (Dec 7, 2014)

The cheese and tri tip both look great - and together in that sandwich... MAGIC


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2014)

Wade said:


> The cheese and tri tip both look great - and together in that sandwich... MAGIC



Thanks!  Cold smoking cheese was a lot of fun.. Gotta take advantage of the cold weather and smoke some bacon.  Just have to find some affordable belly!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

That looks very tasty! I never plan on running out of smoked cheese.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 8, 2014)

Lunch looks great, nice job on the tips and cheese.


----------

